# Best hope for you guys! If I can do it you all can do it



## baman (Aug 6, 2020)

I wanna say everyone don't lose hope in your life I know how hard it was for me I am from Italy and I got detachment/out of body experience from smoking weed when I was 22 I smoked it 4th time, I had panic and you know after that, I was surprised as I had very beautiful childhood, I didn't had ant stress in life still I got detachment after that I went to many neurologists and psychiatrists had blood check, brain scans and evething came normal, doctor's told me that it's temporary feelings and will pass it's a symptom of anxiety and prescribed me antidepressants at beginning it was very bad but than after 2 months there were improvement with my anxiety but dpdr just abit but I started having negative symptoms and stopped, I felt very bad for one year, however, roughly after two years I was able to reduce my anxiety and depression at minimum levels I was so happy my condition became acceptable after two years and it felt like I got a new perception which was not that bad, and how miserable and worst I felt I never gave up till today I have it from 32 years, this feeling never defeated me, so if I can do it so you all can do it, just don't think about it and keep yourself busy and read bible.


----------

